# Biken im Bückeberg



## Tibald (24. September 2015)

Hallo !
Kennt sich jemand im Bückeberg aus und kann mir ein paar schöne Strecken empfehlen?


----------



## Wildsau30 (24. September 2015)

Hi komme aus Rolfshagen Singeltrails gibs im Bückeberg nur sehr wenige.Es gab mal den Spiegeleierweg der wurde aber vom Harvester plattgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibald (25. September 2015)

bist du viel im Bückeberg unterwegs oder fährst du eher wo anders?


----------



## Wildsau30 (25. September 2015)

Hi ich fahre meistens aufm Bückeberg oder aber im Wesergebirge wo es schon ein paar trails gibt


----------



## jochjuma (25. September 2015)

So, nun sind wir schon zu dritt hier  Und viel mehr Leute fahren (gefühlt) auch nicht im Bückeberg rum. Beim Spiegeleierweg ist zumindest der mittlere und der untere Teil noch in fahrbaren Zustand.

Aber die Harvester stehen schon wieder bereit.....

Im nördlichen (und leider immer sehr matschigen) Teil vom Bückeberg gibt es eine handvoll Wege, die man auch Trail nennen könnte. Das sind aber alles Trampelpfade und im entsprechenden Zustand. Richtige MTB-Trails wirst Du mangels Masse an Bikern nicht finden.

Von wo aus startest Du denn, vielleicht kann man mal zusammen fahren?


----------



## Tibald (25. September 2015)

Ich starte in Stadthagen und fahre dann normal in wenthagen in den Bückeberg.


----------



## jochjuma (25. September 2015)

Aha


----------



## Tibald (25. September 2015)

wo finde ich den Start vom spiegeleierweg?


----------



## Wildsau30 (26. September 2015)

Hi der Anfang vom Spiegeleierweg liegt am Jbf/gasthaus Walter und zwar wenn die Strasse hoch kommst gleich vorne die Einfahrt links rein und dann nach ein paar Metern wieder links .Da stand mal ein kleines Schild mit nem Spiegelei drauf.Du kannst ihn von obernkirchen auch hochfahren


----------



## Tibald (29. September 2015)

ich hab ein schönen Trail gefunden. Start ist bei 52,16 Nord 9,11 Ost. Etwa 1km lang.


----------



## jochjuma (6. Oktober 2015)

Eine der wenigen MTB-Veranstaltungen hier in der Region.

http://www.schaumburger-mtb-tag.de/index.htm

Wer fährt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibald (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich werd mit fahren wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## Wildsau30 (6. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre nicht mit da ich Arbeiten muss.


----------



## Tibald (6. Oktober 2015)

reicht das wenn man um 9 Uhr da ist?


----------



## hollzer (10. Oktober 2015)

hi fahre auch ab und an im bückerberg bin aber noch nicht solang dabei


----------



## Tibald (11. Oktober 2015)

Von wo Startest Du?


----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt schon noch mehr, sind auch nicht geheim, im Gegenteil. Deswegen fleissig fahren: 

Traileinstiege Bottletrail N52 15.181 E9 09.872 geht direkt von der Kreisstr 76 ab, unten angekommen dann links auf Weg weiter und in den nächsten Trail Mammut N52 15.025 E9 10.675. Die Wege sind auch markiert, also Augen auf. Von da aus kannst du links weiter fahren zum Kohlerhüttentrail N52 15.009 E9 12.314. Ist bei viel Laubfall schon etwas schwerer zu finden. Der geht recht lang bis zum Ende des Waldes.
Die sind alle auf der Südseite.
Auf der Nordseite ist der längste und beste Trail die Röhre  N52 15.009 E9 12.314 . Der geht auch bis zum Waldrand bis an die Hütte Brandshof, von da N52 17.112 E9 11.594 geht es dann weiter in den Steinbruch Liekwegen.

Viel Erfolg

Gruß
DHF

P.S wenn es mal passt dann schreiben wir mal, wenn wir da mal wieder fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Oktober 2015)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Es gibt schon noch mehr, sind auch nicht geheim, im Gegenteil. Deswegen fleissig fahren:
> 
> Traileinstiege Bottletrail N52 15.181 E9 09.872 geht direkt von der Kreisstr 76 ab, unten angekommen dann links auf Weg weiter und in den nächsten Trail Mammut N52 15.025 E9 10.675. Die Wege sind auch markiert, also Augen auf. Von da aus kannst du links weiter fahren zum Kohlerhüttentrail N52 15.009 E9 12.314. Ist bei viel Laubfall schon etwas schwerer zu finden. Der geht recht lang bis zum Ende des Waldes.
> Die sind alle auf der Südseite.
> ...


 
Darf ich als Ausländer mit ?


----------



## jochjuma (14. Oktober 2015)

Bestimmt!

Beim Elbsandsteingebirge wäre ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher, aber im Bückeberg wird die derzeitige Willkommenskultur gelebt.


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Oktober 2015)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Darf ich als Ausländer mit ?


 kommt drauf an


----------



## Tibald (15. Oktober 2015)

Meinst Du diese Markierung?


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Oktober 2015)

Nein . Im Wald sind Steine und Bäume markiert


----------



## jochjuma (15. Oktober 2015)

Die Markierung wird für die Holzfäller sein. Unterhalb dieser Stelle sind die überall mit schweren Gerät am Bäume ummachen. 
Von dem Pfeil aus hättest Du nur noch ein bisschen weiter hoch und ein paar Meter in den Wald reinfahren müssen. 

Dienstag musste ich aber schon nach knapp 200 Metern wieder umdrehen - die Harvesterfahrer verstehen da keinen Spaß. 

Richtung Köhlerhütte sind sie auch am arbeiten.


----------



## hollzer (17. Oktober 2015)

wollte morgen so um 13 -14 uhr ne Runde drehen jemand von euch lust mit zu kommen und mir die eine oder anderer strecke zu zeigen?


----------



## Wildsau30 (20. Oktober 2015)

Will am Donnerstag im Harz ne Runde drehen bisher sind wir zu zweit...


----------



## Tibald (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich muss arbeiten.


----------



## Wildsau30 (21. Oktober 2015)

Fahre jetzt Freitag in den Harz da mein Kumpel abgesagt hat wer mitkommen möchte kann ja bescheid sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibald (21. Oktober 2015)

Samstag 10 Uhr Brandshof Hütte!


----------



## hollzer (22. Oktober 2015)

Wildsau30 schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt Freitag in den Harz da mein Kumpel abgesagt hat wer mitkommen möchte kann ja bescheid sagen.


 kann ich leider net muss Arbeiten.




Tibald schrieb:


> Samstag 10 Uhr Brandshof Hütte!



muss ich auch leider Arbeiten.


----------



## hollzer (31. Oktober 2015)

hi einer lust morgen zu biken? bückerberg?Harl?Deister? wäare mir egal wo^^


----------



## Wildsau30 (31. Oktober 2015)

Muss leider arbeiten hätte aber Di&Mi frei ...


----------



## hollzer (31. Oktober 2015)

da muss ich arbeiten. Habe immer nur am wochenende zeit zum fahren  da meine Arbeits wochhe immer von Montag bis Freitag( Samstag) geht. Schade


----------



## Wildsau30 (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe meistens in der Woche frei ab und an auch mal am We. daher immer schwierig bei mir


----------



## Wildsau30 (9. Dezember 2015)

Alle schon im Winterschlaf???


----------



## hollzer (10. Dezember 2015)

Ne noch kein Winterschlaf ,aber keine zeit


----------



## Wildsau30 (24. Dezember 2015)

Wünsche euch frohe Weihnachten und ein besinnliches Fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jochjuma (6. Januar 2016)

Aktuelles vom Bückeberg.


----------



## hollzer (8. Januar 2016)

hat einer von euch am samstag zeit und lust ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## Wildsau30 (8. Januar 2016)

Leider nein muss arbeiten


----------



## jochjuma (8. Januar 2016)

Morgen leider nicht, aber Sonntag werde ich sicherlich  im Wald sein.


----------



## jochjuma (17. Januar 2016)

Mehr Schnee.


----------



## Tibald (2. März 2016)

Ich habe bei YouTube ein Video gesehen"Enduro challeng Bückeberg" war jemand von euch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildsau30 (19. März 2016)

moin wer war gestern unterwegs?


----------



## hollzer (19. März 2016)

Tibald schrieb:


> Ich habe bei YouTube ein Video gesehen"Enduro challeng Bückeberg" war jemand von euch dabei?


ne war nicht dabei ,kenne auch keinen der dabei war würde mich aber auch dafür interesieren.



Wildsau30 schrieb:


> moin wer war gestern unterwegs?


 
ne bin grade bei mir zu haus eeein wenig am umbauen und habe leider keine zeit zum biken hoffe/denke das ich aber spätestens in den nächsten 5 wochen fertig bin


----------



## jochjuma (19. März 2016)

ich weiß nur wer morgen unterwegs sein wird. 

Ich!


----------



## Wildsau30 (19. März 2016)

mich hatte bergauf ein älterer Herr überholt hatte noch versucht ihn einzuholen aber war nix zumachen Tempo 30 bei 5% Steigung und der zog noch weg.....


----------



## jochjuma (19. März 2016)

Muss ein E-Bike gewesen sein.


----------



## Wildsau30 (19. März 2016)

ne war ein normales ghost fully das konnte ich erkennen als er mich überholte


----------



## jochjuma (2. April 2016)

Morgen?


----------



## Tibald (9. April 2016)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag 24.04 zum Rad fahren.


----------



## UweD (11. April 2016)

Hallo ,

wo fahrt Ihr denn so? Ort KM Höhenmeter. Ich fahre mit meiner Frau , die mit E-MTB, immer ab Wendhagen. so ca. 25-30 KM und rund 400hm. Bald sollen dann die längeren Touren kommen, fahren eher CC.


----------



## Tibald (12. April 2016)

Meistens fahre ich in Stadthagen los und dann über Wenthagen oder Hörkamp in den Bückeberg So ca. 30 km bei 600 hm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollzer (17. April 2016)

@Tibald  am 24.4 leider keine zeit muss auf eine konfirmation.

@UweD   fahre immer nach lust und laune mal Bückeberg ,Harl oder Deister ( Für Deister anreise mit dem Auto) . Starte immer n Auetal/
Rehren


----------



## bullicious (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo, komme aus Wendthagen! Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal zum Biken. Fahre hier Enduro. 

Gruß
flo


----------



## Tibald (15. Mai 2016)

Können wir gern mal machen.


----------



## Wildsau30 (15. Mai 2016)

Bin morgen früh mal wieder unterwegs werde von Rolfshagen aus hoch richtung ick Blick von da zum Wiersertor und von dort zurück zum JBF von da an über Teile vom Spiegeleierweg zurück richtung Süsse Mutter von dort noch den Rentnerweg zum Freibad Rolfshagen


----------



## jochjuma (15. Mai 2016)

@Wildsau30  Wenn du magst, können wir zusammen ne Runde fahren. Ich komme von Obernkirchen aus hoch und wir könnten uns beim Gasthaus Walter treffen. Wann willst du los fahren?


----------



## Wildsau30 (15. Mai 2016)

angepeilt ist etwa 9- 9.30h wie ich halt loskomme


----------



## Wildsau30 (15. Mai 2016)

fahre vorrausichtlich ein schwarz-weißes Marin Hardtail


----------



## jochjuma (15. Mai 2016)

Ok. Dann bin ich bis spätestens 10:00 Uhr beim Jbf Zentrum an dem Pavillon.


----------



## Wildsau30 (15. Mai 2016)

Ok alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildsau30 (16. Mai 2016)

War 11.40 h wieder daheim gerne wieder dann mit besserer Kondition


----------



## jochjuma (16. Mai 2016)

Wir sind noch ein wenig durchs Unterholz gerollt und auch wieder zurück.

Dann melde dich wenn es losgehen soll.


----------



## Wildsau30 (16. Mai 2016)

Supi ok meld mich dann Gruss Stephan


----------



## Tibald (16. Mai 2016)

Fahrt ihr nächstes Wochenende wieder?


----------



## Wildsau30 (16. Mai 2016)

Muss schauen was mein Dienstplan sagt denke aber mal das ich Arbeiten bin


----------



## jochjuma (16. Mai 2016)

Einen Tag am WE fast immer. Und unter der Woche auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibald (17. Mai 2016)

Am Samstag vormittag hätte ich Zeit!


----------



## jochjuma (17. Mai 2016)

Na dann fahr doch. 

Ich werde mich jetzt noch nicht fürs WE festlegen


----------



## Tibald (17. Mai 2016)

Ich trau mich nicht alleine in den Wald.  Was mach ich wenn der böse Förster 
kommt?


----------



## jochjuma (17. Mai 2016)

Samstag werde ich nicht fahren können.


----------



## hollzer (26. Mai 2016)

Jemand am Samstag unterwegs?


----------



## Tibald (27. Mai 2016)

Ich bin das We nicht da.


----------



## jochjuma (27. Mai 2016)

Ich kann auch noch nichts konkretes sagen.
Vielleicht fahre ich auch spontan nach Willingen..


----------



## hollzer (3. Juni 2016)

Dieses we jemand von euch unterwegs?


----------



## jochjuma (3. Juni 2016)

Ich fahre morgen um 09:00 ab Obernkirchen in den Bückeberg und habe ein Zeitfenster von zwei Stunden. Wir können uns gern treffen.


----------



## Wildsau30 (4. Juni 2016)

Würde gerne mitfahren,leider hindert mich die Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollzer (4. Juni 2016)

scheiben kleister habe es erst jetzt grade gelessen


----------



## jochjuma (4. Juni 2016)

Ich bin schon wieder zurück


----------



## UweD (10. Juni 2016)

Leider keine Zeit gehabt


----------



## demlak (11. Juni 2016)

aloha..

ich kenne den Sandsteinbruch noch vom Spazieren gehen aus meiner Kindheit... und da ich seit 2 Monaten auch ein Bike habe, wollte ich dort mal ein wenig fahren.
Könnt ihr mir aus Erfahrung sagen, wie schlammig es noch 2 Tage nach Regenfällen dort ist?

Wohne in Hannover und würde halt extra mit der DB anreisen.. wäre halt schade, wenn man dort hochfährt und dann feststellt, dass es umsonst war. Zumal das Wetter gerade mal wieder recht unbeständig ist.

Und wie ist das mit der alten Kaserne da oben? Ich hatte als Jugendlicher ab und an mal gehört, dass dort Leute Inliner fahren.


----------



## Wildsau30 (13. Juni 2016)

Moin wer am Mittwoch unterwegs? Werde auch bei Schei..... Wetter fahren.


----------



## demlak (19. Juni 2016)

kommenden Donnerstag oder Freitag könnte bei mir vielleicht klappen.

Beste Grüße
demlak


----------



## demlak (23. Juni 2016)

wie gesagt... fahre heute mittag


----------



## demlak (23. Juni 2016)

Hat super Laune gemacht.. wenngleich ein paar Abschnitte mein Können noch überforderten.. daher musste ich dann auch mal absteigen..
(gleich am Anfang einmal auch direkt in eine 40cm tiefe Pfütze mit beiden Beinen =)

Die Temperaturen waren heute zwar hart.. aber im Wald gings..

Der/Die Förster haben ganz schön gewütet.. der Boden war ja noch teils ziemlich nass/feucht.. und die riesen Räder der Bagger/Baumfällmaschinen haben überall große Riefen gerissen und entsprechende Pfützen hinterlassen..
Wenn man auf den ausgefahrenen Singletrails bleibt, ist das aber kein Problem..

Hier ein paar Eindrücke:
(naja.. die Smartphonebilder können nicht wiedergeben wie es wirklich war =)


----------



## hollzer (2. Juli 2016)

moin moin ist morgen jemand von euch unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tibald (2. Juli 2016)

Ich bin noch im Urlaub.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Juli 2016)

Ich beobachte das hier mal.
Gern wäre ich mal dabei


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Juli 2016)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich beobachte das hier mal.
> Gern wäre ich mal dabei


Roudy, das machen wir auch noch mal dieses Jahr (oder so.... genau wie Harz), im Moment ist da bestimmt Land unter und alles zu gewachsen.


----------



## demlak (8. Juli 2016)

bin grad am Überlegen ob ich Sonntag oder Montag nochmal auf den Bückeberg Fahre... hat wer Zeit und Lust?


----------



## hollzer (9. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte morgen ne runde drehen


----------



## demlak (9. Juli 2016)

dann könnte man sich ja verabreden

je nachdem, wann du los willst..

hab heute noch einen stammtisch =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollzer (9. Juli 2016)

Ok ich habe den ganzen Tag zeit.
So gegen 13 Uhr bei walter ok? 
Sonst schlag was vor


----------



## demlak (9. Juli 2016)

ich bin für 15 uhr... zum einen steht die sonne dann nichtmehr so im zenit.. zum anderen kann ich dann noch etwas ausnüchtern =)
fahre dann zuhause schon um 13:40 uhr los.. wohne in hannover..

ich werd dann vom bahnhof stadthagen gegen 14:40 uhr mit auto abgeholt und zu walter hochgefahren =)


----------



## demlak (10. Juli 2016)

Falls sich noch jemand anschließen möchte.. wir haben uns auf 14 Uhr verabredet..


----------



## demlak (10. Juli 2016)

hat Spaß gemacht.. nun kenne auch ich den Spiegeleier-trail.. und "Grenzweg"(?)..
ich merke aber ganz klar, dass ein Hardtail eher suboptimal is.. bin das eine oder andere mal schon etwas von den Pedalen abgehoben..

und auf dem Bückeberg fehlt definitiv ein Lift =)

hollzer du meintest ja, dass du den Steinbruch viel grüner in Erinnerung hast.. eventuell mit dem in Liekwegen vertauscht? Bin da ja noch hingefahren.. der ist mittlerweile auch kaum zu betreten, die haben da irgendwelche Wildpferde angesiedelt und alles umzäunt.. da is es viel viel grüner..

#### ACHTUNG #### FÜR ALLE DIE DORT FAHREN WOLLEN ####
Leider ist auf dem Grenzweg mindestens 2 mal ein großer Baumstamm in den Weg gelegt worden.. und das so fies, dass man erst denkt, man kommt dran vorbei und dann fährt man doch in die Äste rein, die auch zu einem hin zeigen.. das ist fast ein aufspießen..
Also bitte vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Wildsau30 (11. Juli 2016)

Nabend wollte nächste Woche ne Tour im Harz fahren hat wer lust und Zeit?


----------



## Wildsau30 (10. September 2016)

Nabend wer hat Montag Lust und Zeit ne  Runde im Deister oder alternativ im Harz zudrehen?


----------



## demlak (10. September 2016)

hey... schau doch mal bei den deister threads vorbei..


----------



## Wildsau30 (10. September 2016)

OK


----------



## Wildsau30 (27. Oktober 2016)

Noch wer unterwegs von euch zu dieser Jahreszeit?


----------



## demlak (27. Oktober 2016)

Grundsätzlich ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jochjuma (27. Oktober 2016)

Heute nachmittag.  
Jbf, Försterblick, Spiegelei....usw...


----------



## Tibald (27. Oktober 2016)

Wenn es nicht regnet und ich Zeit hab fahre ich bei kalten Wetter.


----------



## Wildsau30 (28. Oktober 2016)

Dachte schon ich bin alleine habe gestern nur ne Omi gesehen sonst niemanden auf 32km .....und nen Muffelbock mit sehr schlechter Laune am Ick Blick der ist immer knapp vor mir gegen nen Baumstumpf gelaufen mit ordentlich Anlauf


----------



## demlak (28. Oktober 2016)

unter der woche ist ja generell wenig los.. 
hier am deister ist sonntags recht viel los


----------



## Wildsau30 (28. Oktober 2016)

Nabend ich weiß das am Deister meistens viel los ist,des wegen fahre ich dort auch nie


----------



## demlak (28. Oktober 2016)

den zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht


----------



## Wildsau30 (29. Oktober 2016)

Meinte das mir da zuviel los ist besonders auf den bekannten strecken dazu kommen noch die ganzen Blöden die auf dem Trails Kaffeeklatsch halten oder mitten drauf nach oben latschen einfach Sau gefährlich wenn man mit Mach 3 ankommt....


----------



## demlak (29. Oktober 2016)

hmm.. hab ich so nie wahrgenommen.. bei mir sind bisher eigentlich immer alle aus dem weg gegangen.. bzw. hielten ihren kaffeeklatsch neben der linie


----------



## Wildsau30 (29. Oktober 2016)

Kommt gerne Auf'm untern Teil vom Farnweg,Ladys only & Ü 30 sowie Rakete  vor.Auf Rakete gerne auch im Mittleren Teil wo die Kinder gerne Buddeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollzer (19. November 2016)

moin, hat jemand lust morgen ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## jochjuma (20. November 2016)

Wir haben unsere Sonntagsvormittagsrunde verkürzt. Bei extremen Wind, Regen und vier Grad oben auf dem Kamm war der Motivationsvorrat nach 1,5 Stunden aufgebraucht.


----------



## hollzer (3. Dezember 2016)

Nabend , morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Wildsau30 (4. Dezember 2016)

Moin leider keine Zeit sonst gerne


----------



## jochjuma (15. Januar 2017)




----------



## Wildsau30 (22. Januar 2017)

Nabend wer ist morgen früher Nachmittag unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildsau30 (23. Januar 2017)

Kennt jemand die Hexenteiche im Wesergebirge? Habe die heute versucht zufinden aber nix gefunden sind östlich der Schaumburg


----------



## Stacked (23. Januar 2017)

Sind das nicht die Teiche die direkt unter der A2 Autobahnbrücke liegen in der Nähe der Arensburg?
https://www.google.de/maps/place/52...1!4m5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d52.22007!4d9.116508


----------



## Wildsau30 (24. Januar 2017)

ne die kenne ich kann man auch nicht verfehlen.Meinte die Teiche Östlich der Schaumburg die hatte ich auf ner Karte gesehen


----------



## humhum (24. Januar 2017)

http://mc.bbbike.org/mc/?lon=9.2166...oogle-map&mt2=hike_bike&mt3=landscape&marker=


----------



## jochjuma (24. Januar 2017)

A ist die Schaumburg und B die Hexenteiche


----------



## jochjuma (24. Januar 2017)

Jetzt haben wir es halt doppelt - war ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## Wildsau30 (24. Januar 2017)

war da schon mal wer ?wollte den Trail da unter die Lupe nehmen.Der Weg zur Schaumburg am Waldrand lang war ein teils genialer trail


----------



## hollzer (24. Januar 2017)

Nö kenne ich leider nicht


----------



## demlak (23. Juli 2018)

aloha.. bin morgen wieder mal im Lande. Weiß noch keine genaue Uhrzeit, werde mich aber Nachmittags auf den Bückeberg kutschieren lassen und dann mal schauen, wo es runter geht. 

Noch jemand Zeit und Laune?


----------



## demlak (25. Juli 2018)

Hab den Spiegeleiertrail definitiv spannender in Erinnerung. Liegts an mir?
Bin auch noch den "Ride don't slide..!" gefahren. Nach wenigen Metern war nur leider kein Trail mehr zu sehen.

Wie stehts um die Trails die auf der ersten Seite erwähnt wurden? Taugen Mammuttrail, Bottletrail und Kohlerhüttentrail?
Darüber wurde hier seit 2015 nicht mehr geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildsau30 (25. Juli 2018)

Nabend die meisten Trails sind der Holz Ernte zum Opfer gefallen....oder werden zuwenig gefahren denke aber das der Grenzweg frei sein sollte von oben bis unten


----------



## TheTomminator (26. Juli 2018)

Da kann ich mich Wildsau nur anschließen, leider wurden in den letzten zwei Jahren viele wege vernichtet. Die Mammuttrail, Bottletrail und Kohlerhüttentrail kenne ich nicht, irgendwie bin ich auf der Südseite noch nicht gefahren. Hab dort zwar den ein oder anderen interessanten anfang gefunden und dann ging es nicht mehr weiter. Um den Steinbruch beim JFB Zentrum gibt es noch ein paar Wege, die Röhre zu Brandshof existiert auch noch. Den Oberen Teil vom Spiegeleierweg kann man halbwegs "spannend" umfahren. Es gibt auch noch zwei Wege runter zum Golfplatz und bei der Liethhalle sind auch noch vereinzelte Trails. Alles weniger sektakulär, aber für ne Feierabendrunde ganz OK.


----------



## demlak (26. Juli 2018)

Um den alten und neuen Steinbruch herum und zum Brandshof kenne ich auch ein bisschen. Der erste Teil davon ist ganz nett - der Rest, "solala".

Es muss nicht spektakulär sein =) Aber wenigstens mal ein Kicker oder ein paar Wurzeln oder so. Die Sachen die ich bisher kennengelernt habe, waren sehr sehr eben und ohne weiteres auch mit einem Trekkingrad fahrbar (außer ein paar Schlüsselstellen zwischen JBF und Steinbruch).

Ich komme gebürtig aus Stadthagen und wohne in Hannover. Mit dem Deister hab ich ein Trailparadies fast vor der Haustür. Bin aber neugierig darüber hinaus auch anderes zu fahren und daher die Frage zu den Trails die ich vom Bückeberg noch nicht kenne.

so long..


----------



## Wildsau30 (29. Juli 2018)

Gibt aber hier noch andere gute trails zwar nicht direkt Auf'm Bückeberg aber das Wesergebirge hat nen richtig Trail lastigen Kammweg je nach Richtung mit trage Passagen und Trail Abfahrten bis zu 45% Gefälle.


----------



## TheTomminator (29. Juli 2018)

@WiLdSaU
Würd mich mal interessieren wo...
Am Klippenturm kenn ich vereinzelt nette Trails, das Gefälle könnte da auch passen mit 45%. Porta Kanzel kenn ich auch ein paar steile Abfahrten, aber die find ich nicht so toll zu fahren, ist zwar steil aber sonst irgendwie etwas anspruchslos.
Vieleicht hab ich aber auch immer nur die falschen Wege gefunden.
Vieleicht kann man ja mal ne Runde zusammen fahren...


----------



## -Kiwi- (29. Juli 2018)

Hi. 
Im Wiehengebirge sind viele gute Trails. 
Müsst nur über die Brücke. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Wildsau30 (31. Juli 2018)

@Tomminator
Wenn du von der Paschenburg den Kammweg Richtung Westen runterfährst kommst du auf die Strasse die vom der Schaumburg hochkommt. Da 50 m.links runter dann siehst du rechts Stufen die steil den Berg rauf gehen (das ist die trage Passage)oben angekommen fährst den Trail weiter der dann immer steiler wird (mein Tacho weist da 45%aus, ist bei Nässe sehr tricky Lehm Boden und grosse Sandsteinplatten im Herbst unter Laub )dann kommst am Deckbergerpass raus.Wegen zusammen fahren muss man mal sehen werde hier rechtzeitig posten .


----------



## Wildsau30 (31. Juli 2018)

@Kiwi welche Brücke ?


----------



## Wildsau30 (31. Oktober 2018)

Hallo ich werde am Samstag gegen 13 Uhr ne Runde zum Hohenstein drehen.Startpunkt wäre Die Gaststätte Kühlergrund in Rolfshagen.Wer hat Lust dabei zu sein?Etwa 35 km und 600 Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildsau30 (2. Januar 2019)

Ein frohes neues Jahr allen!! 
Ist morgen früher Nachmittag wer unterwegs?


----------



## zweiradschulze (18. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen!!! Endlich jemand aus meiner näheren Umgebung! ? 
Komme aus Kathrinhagen, wenn wer Bock hat, früh genug Posten bitte!!


----------



## hollzer (19. Oktober 2019)

Hi wer will wir treffen uns noch aktuell immer montags, für ne kleine Runde durch den bückeberg ,um 18 Uhr am trettbecken in kathrinhagen.


----------



## zweiradschulze (19. Oktober 2019)

hollzer schrieb:


> Hi wer will wir treffen uns noch aktuell immer montags, für ne kleine Runde durch den bückeberg ,um 18 Uhr am trettbecken in kathrinhagen.


Ja sehr geil!!! Kommenden Montag bin ich raus, weil noch krank, abwr wenn meine Schichten es hergeben, bin ich frohen Mutes mit euch mitzufahren ????


----------



## Stacked (23. Juli 2020)




----------



## Fledermausland (24. Juli 2020)

Moin, ich komme auch gebürtig aus Heeßen und bin bei Heimatbesuchen immer mal wieder im Bückeberg unterwegs. Aber von welchem trail hinterm jbf schreiben die? ? lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobece (26. Juli 2020)

Moin, 
ich kenn da nur den Spiegeleierweg, der hinab führt. Der ist allerdings nen Wanderweg und kann somit eigentlich nicht gemeint sein.
Weiß irgendein Local mehr.


----------



## demlak (26. Juli 2020)

Nicht-öffentlcihe Trails in einem öffentlichen Forum breitzutreten ist nicht die beste Idee..
ich denke "hinterm JBF" ist schon recht eindeutig.. Augen auf.. und evtl. mal bekannte Tools für Trailsuche nutzen..

Edit:
Oder noch besser: verabredet euch zum Biken!


----------



## Fledermausland (26. Juli 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> Nicht-öffentlcihe Trails in einem öffentlichen Forum breitzutreten ist nicht die beste Idee..
> ich denke "hinterm JBF" ist schon recht eindeutig.. Augen auf.. und evtl. mal bekannte Tools für Trailsuche nutzen..
> 
> Edit:
> Oder noch besser: verabredet euch zum Biken!


Hi, Hast ja recht geheime trails nicht hier bekannt zu machen. Aber das stand doch in der Zeitung. Bekannter wird er wohl nicht werden.? Ich hab nur überlegt, ob dieser "trail" wohl evtl ein ganz normaler Weg sein könnte, der wie die meisten Wanderwege im Bückeberg von den geistig minderbemittelten Waldarbeitern vor Jahren plattgefahren wurde und nun reaktiviert wurde. Darum ging es mir. LG


----------



## hollzer (30. Juli 2020)

Moin also sicher bin ich mir nicht welcher Trail das ist es gibt da so 2-3 Trails.


Andere fragen hatte jemand von euch auch schon mal gedärme oder Innereien auf dem südhang "Spiegeleier" trail.
Der Trail wird auch häufig mit Bäumen/Äste  zu gelegt. Wir räumen die Bäume/Äste  immer weg.
Ist relativ einfach muss eine Person immer nur sein die die Bäume/Äste hinlegt. 
Den Trail nenne wir einfach so, wie der richtig genannt wird keine Ahnung.


----------



## Tibald (30. Juli 2020)

So geheim ist der Weg nun auch nicht.
Ich denke mal gemeint ist der Grenzweg, der verläuft parallel zum Arbeitslosenweg richtung Brandshof.
Hier noch ein altes Video bei Youtube


----------



## TheTomminator (30. Juli 2020)

Im unteren Teil in der Rinne, kurz vor Brandshof liegt ein Baum quer, den man schlecht sieht, je nach Lichtverhältnissen...


----------



## SuppEra (18. September 2021)

Moin zusammen,
Info für alle die gerne den Helix fahren:
Teil 1 ist aktuell nicht passierbar.







Teil 2 ist bestimmt zum Schutz des Waldes als nächstes dran.


----------



## Jobece (21. September 2021)

Moin,
da sollte sich doch relativ schnell eine Umfahrung bilden ;-)
Mich stört ja besonders, dass dafür gesunde Bäume gefällt wurden.


----------



## Robin38 (23. September 2021)

Moin,
beim Bommerlunder Teil 1 sieht es leider nicht anders aus. Dort wurde auch ordentlich gewütet.
Den Teil vom Helix kann man noch umfahren, aber kurz vorm Ende von Teil 1 kommt ein großer Baumwall 2-3m hoch. Das wird etwas dauern..


----------



## demlak (6. Oktober 2021)

Moin.. was is denn aktuell fahrbar und ein bisschen spaßig?
Ich bin heute in der alten Heimat und überlege mein Bike mitzunehmen. Weiß nur nicht ob der Aufwand lohnt.
(gerne PN)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

